Ask HN: What do you use serverless for? - interrupt_
======
el_dev_hell
I use the serverless framework for simple REST APIs. This is especially
beneficial if you're hooking into other cloud provider tools (such as S3, SQS,
ect. with AWS).

The main reason is speed of deployment and overhead. I can push the code to a
repo and boom -- a working backend with basically no infra config.

I've found this works very well for internal glue tools that aren't majorly
affected by cold starts.

One nice example was building a quick and dirty internal tool for L3 support
staff to alter certain client records. It wasn't appropriate to hand out DB
access and it wasn't a high enough priority to create a new feature in our
"real" support system, so I build a few basic endpoints (with strict rules)
and passed it off to the team. They're using Postman to make the changes as
needed (using a JWT for auth from our main application).

------
GoldenMonkey
If we are talking about the ‘serverless’ framework.

I use it to stand up all resources for Amazon Web Services. The web gateway
api, dynamodb tables, lamda code.

It is invaluable. Saves so much time. No need to standup resources by hand.

------
jamieweb
I use Cloudflare Workers for:

* Serving a standard security.txt file for all websites within my account

* Automatically rewriting the case of URLs for a CMS that doesn't support case-insensitivity

* Adding security headers to sites that don't support adding them locally (e.g. third-party hosting)

* Proxying requests elsewhere directly from the 'edge', rather than having to run my own proxy

* Serving static config files, e.g. mta-sts.txt, proxy.pac

~~~
twunde
Just a head's up, while you can proxy websockets via cloudflare workers, you
cannot have them act as the endpoint ([https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200169466-U...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200169466-Using-Cloudflare-with-WebSockets#12345684)).

~~~
kentonv
FWIW, you can terminate WebSockets if you're in the Workers Unbound beta.

------
ArtWomb
Modern serverless platofrms include distributed data tiers like Cloudflare KV
so theoretically at least the only problem domain they can't handle is secure
communications and secrets requiring higher levels of auditing

------
was_boring
For stuff I don’t really care about meeting any sort of SLA.

------
astuyvenberg
Basically anything and everything that I can surmise will complete within 15
minutes.

~~~
therm0
why isn't it something you can just do from your machine? requires a lot of
processing power?

